# How to fix a leaky humidor with scissors and paper



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

So, I thought I'd write this up, I did it a few weeks ago with some notebook paper and just upgraded it to cardstock today while I was recharging my beads. It is what I'd call it a quick and easy solution to a common problem. It probably won't work on every humidor, but it worked on mine.

The humidor, a Lotus 50 count that I keep my ready to go smokes and some other singles in. Was a gift from my girlfriend, and is a really nice looking humi. Keeps humidity perfect all summer long, and does so too in the winter, just have to recharge the beads at least once a week, which is a pain in the ass. So basically, your typical slightly leaky desktop humi.










One day I had the humi open and took a closer look at the little slats (I don't know what the proper term would be) that form the humidity barrier where the lid seals. I noticed that you could wiggle them a little bit, and noticed that this was because of a slight gap at the corners where they are supposed to meet firmly together and form a press-fit seal. This picture shows the part of the humi that I am talking about, although this one doesn't really have that bad of a gap (left this one as-is):










Here's the fix, I will let the pictures do the talking:




























So that's it. Don't force them in, if they don't want to go in either use lighter weight paper or leave that corner as-is. They will probably swell a little when they get moist anyway.

After doing that, the humis seal is so tight that if you let the lid try and close itself, you get this:










You have to help it the rest of the way.

I think I did this around 3 or 4 weeks ago originally, and I am only now recharging the beads. Not too shabby. Hopefully it's even better with the higher quality card stock.

Rest well, my children:


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

That's pretty cool, great info! Is that a Camacho Liberty I see hiding on the bottom right?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Yessir it is!


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Oooooh--I see an Exile in that picture!


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

very cool topic man.
Nice job with the pics as well.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Fantastic tip, Andrew! I think this calls for some RG for my recently exiled, fellow GD lovin', bruva! Great looking humi, too.

Just a word of caution for those of you with similar gaps: Those gaps in there are there on purpose. The seal sort of "floats" and when the box closes, so do the gaps. At least in an ideal world. Every so often, they miss and the corners will leak. Of yours doesn't, don't do this. My Diamond Crown is made the same way and doesn't need any help.

Andrew, I see several cigars in there, which should really be sent to ME!


----------



## presidentbryce (Oct 9, 2008)

Great quick tip! I've got a humidor that will get a closer inspection now.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Giving this thread a :bump: because I am dealing with a similar issue with a cheap desktop - it is holding, but not well enough. It is dipping down into the 58% or so range, which is a bit too low for my tastes.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Very Very Cool. I do the same method with the repairs I do for my friends' Humies. Although I use Cedar Spills as sealing material.

Also, you can sand the front and front corner seals. Don't over do it. Use the finest grain and go little by little.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Andrew. Good pictures. And that humidor sure is sharp !!


----------

